# Common Army Phase



## WATCHDOG-81 (9 Feb 2005)

Does anyone have any information on the dates for this summer's CAP serials in Gagetown?   Additionally, have there been any changes to the structure of the course?   From what I have been told it changes from year to year.   Cheers.


----------



## P Kaye (9 Feb 2005)

Gagetown CAP serials from the NRC calendar:

Reserve:
ARMY OFFR DP1 - CAP (R)   UNMODULARIZED RES 40 24 27 E 16-May-05 17-Jun-05 

Reg:
ARMY OFFR DP1 - CAP REG 40 24 55 E 30-May-05 12-Aug-05


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (9 Feb 2005)

Do you have the dates for the Reg force serials?


----------



## P Kaye (9 Feb 2005)

yes, I just modified the above post to include the reg force serial that was listed on the NRC.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (9 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the info.  Cheers.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (24 Feb 2005)

Does anyone have current information on the upcoming CAP courses.  I have the dates as provided by P Kaye, however, I am wondering if anyone has any info on the material taught/assessed.  I have searched on-line and through the DIN, however, I haven't been able to find anything.  A year ago I found a copy of a draft Training Plan (A-P1-002-D10/PH-B01), dated 1 Apr 03, however, I can no longer find it.  Has it been accepted as the training standard?  The reason that I am asking is that I am already qualified on many of the PO/EOs covered according to this TP.  Thanks.


----------



## Garett (27 Feb 2005)

Don't expect to get the course written off unless you've completed PLQ Land.


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (27 Feb 2005)

Garett Hallman said:
			
		

> Don't expect to get the course written off unless you've completed PLQ Land.



I am not looking to get the course written off.   I am simply inquiring into what I should expect of the course in terms of what will be taught/assessed.   Is it essentially a trumped up version of the Land Environmental Training course?


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (27 Feb 2005)

Do they try to group "purple" trades into one platoon or are all candidates, regardless of background or trade, equally dispersed throughout the various platoons?


----------



## tree hugger (27 Feb 2005)

Equally dispersed


----------



## McClenaghan (27 Feb 2005)

Hello 

Does anyone know what to expect of of the CAP course running 2005. I am a reservist and thought i was doing CAP (R) but now that i have heard they changed the course to combine the regs and res.  So what should i be ready to expect physically, mentally, training in the class room, and in the field goes.?  That would be great if someone one could give me feed back 

McClenaghan


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (27 Feb 2005)

Has the CAP course been changed to a mixed format for reg/res pers?  P Kay provided the dates for the CAP(R) as 16-May-05 to 17-Jun-05 and CAP REG from 30-May-05 to 12-Aug-05.  If this is the case, have the dates for the courses changed as well.  I have yet to receive my course loading message so I don't know what is going on as of yet.


----------



## mdh (27 Feb 2005)

Folks,

There is a lot of confusion about CAP-R right now - it's my understanding that the reg/reserve CAP-R will be available this summer but it runs for 11 weeks - or so it was the last I heard - this is obviously designed for reserve officers who have unlimited availability during the summer. I don't know if there is a module version of the course for people with limited availability - it could be that they will continue to use the old RAOTP two-week modules format (in which you must do three modules of two weeks each to qualify) but that's just speculation on my part.  If you check former posts you will see that the 11-week version is meant to be a return to (a version) of the old phase training that was part of the discontinued RESO program.

Hope that helps a bit, but I know it's not much, cheers, mdh


----------



## chaos75 (27 Feb 2005)

I'm not sure if they have combined course this year (reg & res), but I am fairly sure that the reg force dates are May 30 to Aug 10 05.   I will be on it, and thats the dates I saw off a different message.   If you are interested in what the TP is like, it is all on the DIN on the Infantry School site.   They have every lesson on there word and ppt.   They reccomend you read them all before coming.   As for physical and mental, take it for what it is worth, but the bulk of the instructors will be Infantry which should give you a good indication.   People who did the course before, said that in their case, they were cb'd for two weeks, usual inspections, pt every day your not in the field, longest run was around 7km, but again that was only their experience.   Best thing to do is to use the next three months to get in shape, cover the TP so you have a grasp of the course material, turn off your head for 10.5 weeks and it will all be over...see you in May.


----------



## McClenaghan (28 Feb 2005)

Regarding your last chaos75.  The course dates i got for this summer were 30 may to 12 aug and its CAP.  Iwas told that there is not CAP R anymore and now they are combining the regs and res for that cv\ourse and everyone does the full 11 weeks together.


----------



## Garett (1 Mar 2005)

If you're available to do the entire course in one summer then you are doing the Reg Force CAP (phase 2) course then if you're available to do the entire Phase 3 course in one summer you'll do the Reg Force Phase 3.


----------



## Gill557 (11 Mar 2005)

Greetings,

I'm slated to go on my CAP course in Sept.  I was wondering if anyone can give me an idea of the things I have to look forward too. 

I do know that I will be re-trained on the C-7, C-9, 9mm and Hand Grenades.  (I was originally trained on them in the Reserves.)  But that's all I know.

Thanks for any insite.


----------



## chaos75 (13 Apr 2005)

Just looking to see if anyone on here was on that course and what it was like.   Cheers.


----------



## hockeysgal (26 Apr 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find the joining instructions for the CAP course this summer?  I would like to have a look at them, the sooner the better, so I can get ready and not have to rush when it comes time to leave.  

Thanks


----------



## chaos75 (26 Apr 2005)

There on the DIN at the Infantry School website.  If you refer to your course message, there is an address listed.


----------



## Ty (27 Apr 2005)

chaos75 said:
			
		

> There on the DIN at the Infantry School website.   If you refer to your course message, there is an address listed.



Is there anyway this info could be passed on to those of us who don't have access to the DIN on a regular basis?  BTW, there is a MOD version of CAP being run at the Inf school this summer starting Jun 27.  It's different than the full five week May start CAP in that you take three mods that absolutely must be done at Gagetown- different than the first three mods of a regular CAP.  It remains to be seen if the two remaining mods will be available behind regimental/brigade lines and if they are required before you start DP1.


----------



## chaos75 (27 Apr 2005)

If anyone needs joining instructions, message me with your email and I will send them.


----------



## quebecrunner (2 May 2005)

Since they told me that i dont have to redo the recruit course (that i've done in 94), i'll do the CAP this summer. 

But for what i've heard, the french course will start only the 27 june and will not necessarly be at Gagetown. 

So my question is?

do somebody have info about that?

And why the french course in different than the english one?


----------



## spacedog (3 May 2005)

I was on the Fall session (Sept to Dec 04).


----------



## spacedog (3 May 2005)

I did my cap this past sept.

Seems to me that the intensity level of the course is entirely dependent on your staff.  Mine were pretty hardcore, but they didn't dish out too much bs past beyond the first month, which was nice.  It's always the bs that gets to me.

1st month and a bit were in garrison.  Lots of cock, lots of PT, lots of cleaning, etc etc.  I'm sure you know the drill.  The 1st month was pretty tough.  PT pretty much every morning.  It was nuts.  It's pretty much a guarantee that you'll be cb'd for the first 2 weeks.  Beyond that we were only cb'd once or twice.  If you don't die in the 1st month you should be good to go 

After that comes the field stuff.  I think there were 6 consecutive weeks in the field.  M-F only.  As best I can remember, it went:

1st wk - range wk (c7, c9, grenades, 9mm).  March back to garrison every night.  4-8km depending on how many circles you go in .  They'll probably give you some stretchers with a ton of sandbags for at least one of the marches.
2nd wk - basic fieldcraft (learn the equipment, field movement, stalking, intro to section attacks, refresh on map/compass).  Lots of bug outs and the like.  You'll probably get a bit of sleep though.
3rd wk - map/compass/gps.  This was our killer week.  It's like they gave you a map and compass on Monday and you don't stop until Fri.  One good thing about this week is that you get to spend a lot of time on your own.  As long as you're not prone to getting lost this can be a good thing.  I've always been quick with map&compass so I managed to squeeze in a few naps here and there.  I even managed to find a pay phone and made a call to my gf 
4th/5th/6th wk - Things start to get blurry here.  It was supposed to be Section Attacks, Recce Patrols, and then Defensive wk, but with all the retests and lack of time it ended up being a big mix of everything in the 6th wk.  There was one guy who didn't do his Section Attack retest until the last day in the field.  The bus was already there and waiting (an exceptional occurence btw ... you usually march back at least most of the way).  These weeks were tough.  The weather will be crap and you won't be getting any sleep at all.  I only pulled out my sleeping back twice during those last 3 wks, and I quickly had to repack it the 2nd time 

The following week is range instruction wk.  It's a piece of cake.  Just make sure you do your orders (you'll start them like a month prior) and you'll be fine.  No one fails this part.  We got to do a bunch of fun shoots that week as well.  

The last week is spent cleaning up and doing admin stuff.  You also have the Cowling Cup competition which includes the 13k march.  Easiest part of the course 

some tips:
1.  Don't cock yourself.  Don't stay up all night polishing the brass on the floor.  Don't clean anything until you get caught on it.  Do the essential stuff and go to bed early.  Clean your rifle, clean you boots, and make your bed.  Our room was almost never up past 11.  Other ppl would be up until 1 or 2.
2.  Don't give up.  No matter what your level of physical fitness, you'll do fine just as long as you don't give up.  Sure, it'll be tougher for your if you're not in good shape, but you won't fail because of it.
3.  Print the notes up from the CTC website before you get there.  You won't have time to copy everything done in class.  It's much easier to just make notes on the notes as you go.  Great for studying too (3 written tests: offfensive ops, defensive ops, and patrols).  Send me your email address if you need any of the notes.
4.  Don't stress out about the small stuff.   Considering you used to be in the reserves, I'm sure you know this.  Just thought I'd mention it to anyone else.  So many people just got so caught up on details that they couldn't focus on the task at hand.  Couldn't see the forest from the trees.
5.  Bring snack food with you.  Most staff will be ok with this, just as long as you don't rely on it too much.  Every Sunday, I'd make a trip to the Bulk Barn and stock up.  Helps with the morale too.  If you want to get the best out of your patrol, give them some snack food during orders 
6.  Gucci kit.  Some people will go nuts for this stuff.  Everyone will be scrambling around the week before the field trying to get a Stealth Suit    Unless you're Infrantry, you don't need one.  Stuff you should get though:  lots of gloves (black or dark green), some hand warmers ($1 each at Walmart), lots of ZipLock bags, waterproof paper & a cheap space pen ($8 at MEC).  If you don't have the issued thermal, buy some civy stuff.  You might get a chance to go to the QM while you're there though.
7.  Get out of barracks on the weekend.  I spent every weekend at the Amsterdam Inn.  Lots of people would do the same.  It does wonders for your sanity   They also have free high-speed internet hookups if you have a laptop.


As I mentioned earlier, I'm sure you already know a lot of this stuff.  I just thought I'd mention it for completeness.  Hopefully it helps answer your questions.  Feel free to contact me if there's anything else you'd like to know.

-Mark


----------



## hockeysgal (3 May 2005)

WOW that s a lot of info in one post!!!   Glad I took the time to read it.  This was a full time course right?  I'm doing my CAP this summer any thoughts on whether it will be harder or easier?  Oh and what is CTC ?

Thanks


----------



## Gunner98 (3 May 2005)

CTC = Combat Training Centre Gagetown - it includes the Arty, Inf, Armd, Engr and Tactics Schools.


----------



## tree hugger (3 May 2005)

When I was there the French guys were taking everything the same time as us.  They were just all put into 1 platoon.


----------



## chaos75 (3 May 2005)

Could you give a rundown of the course for me?

I saw it all in another post, thanks for the info.


----------



## Infanteer (3 May 2005)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> When I was there the French guys were taking everything the same time as us.   They were just all put into 1 platoon.



Theroretically, shouldn't Officers be bilingual by this point, thereby making language of instruction a moot point?


----------



## Big Foot (3 May 2005)

Not necessarily, Infanteer. I know here at RMC you do your CAP before you graduate, and you only have to have your BBB profile by the time you graduate.


----------



## spacedog (4 May 2005)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> WOW that s a lot of info in one post!!!    Glad I took the time to read it.   This was a full time course right?   I'm doing my CAP this summer any thoughts on whether it will be harder or easier?   Oh and what is CTC ?
> 
> Thanks



Doing it in the summer, eh?  Buy a camel pack.  Make sure it's army green though.  You'll probably have time to head down to Wheeler's and get one there.



			
				chaos75 said:
			
		

> Could you give a rundown of the course for me?
> 
> I saw it all in another post, thanks for the info.



Didn't I just give you a rundown of the course?   Is there something else that you wanted to know about it?



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> Theroretically, shouldn't Officers be bilingual by this point, thereby making language of instruction a moot point?



I'm guessing you've never been to St Jean 

Theoretically, you're supposed to get your BAB at the end of 8 months of SLT, which immediately follows Basic for DEOs.  I was only there for 5 months (I had previous french training), so I can't say for sure, but I'd estimate that maybe a little more than half of the people get their BAB.  And even so, having a BAB doesn't make you bilingual.  There were a lot of people who knew practically no french coming in.  It takes a bit of practice.  Especially when you're giving orders in the field. 

When I did CAP, there were only two platoons.  One was anglo and the other was bilingual.  I was on the anglo platoon, which I found odd since I have a CEB, but whatever ... I'm sure they had their reasons.  The platoon hardly seemed bilingual anyways.  They did everything separately, including the all the classes during the first month.  For larger serials, I'm sure they have exclusively franco platoons.

Oh, and btw ... I can't believe you guys censored my previous post!  I thought "an adult male chicken" was an official military term


----------



## hockeysgal (4 May 2005)

This may seem like a bit of a highjack but it is related to the subject at hand.  Anyone have any suggestions as to what to bring to Gagetown when your going to be there for 3 months?  I've read the what to bring to basic threads but I was wondering if their was anything besides the camelpack that I should bring (other than whats on the kit list in the joining instructions) or if it's basically the same as what people should bring to basic?

Thanks


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (4 May 2005)

Excellent summary of the course and outstanding practical advice for those about to go on it.  I have not done CAP but it sounds pretty similar to the Ph II I did some years back.  Keep everything in perspective, work hard, work together and also try to have some fun.

One word of caution regarding snacks in the field.  

One fellow OCdt was in the habit of bringing extra snacks to the field in his rucksack.  We arrived at our biv site in the Lawfield (near APC woods) on Mon morning and left for our day of section attacks.  When we got back at night his ruck was missing from the orderly line.  We found it in the morning by following the trail of chewy fruit dinosaur snacks.  His kit was covered in bear saliva, which is not necessarily a good thing.  The bear got some extra snacks and he got four sleepless nights in the field.

Cheers and good luck to all!

Iain


----------



## George Wallace (4 May 2005)

The Bears are bad in Gagetown.  Lots of abandoned orchards in the Training Area, which have allowed the Bears to become quite numerous.  Last summers CAP Crses had to have the Ministry of Natural Resources bring in a Bear Trap due to the number of Bears visiting the Biv Site at Clones.  Two bears were caught through the Field Portion.  Some Kit was distroyed or went missing due to improper storage of snacks and rations.  Bears are quite good at hauling off whole cases of Rations.  

This summer the Biv site will not be at Clones, but will still be in close proximity to other abandoned orchards.  New Family of Bears.   ;D

GW


----------



## spacedog (4 May 2005)

2Bravo said:
			
		

> Excellent summary of the course and outstanding practical advice for those about to go on it.   I have not done CAP but it sounds pretty similar to the Ph II I did some years back.   Keep everything in perspective, work hard, work together and also try to have some fun.
> 
> One word of caution regarding snacks in the field.
> 
> ...



Which is where there ziplock bags come in handy   (i.e. the smell).  And by snacks, I didn't mean junk food.  Sugar ain't gonna do you much good for very long.  I brought a lot of granola bars and trail mix.  But yeah, be careful about bears.  Not exactly something they teach along with the rest of the fieldcraft.  When I went camping as a kid, we used to put all our food (even our toothpaste) in a pack and hang it in a tree.  As long as you're smart about it you'll be fine.


----------



## spacedog (4 May 2005)

infantry officer said:
			
		

> This may seem like a bit of a highjack but it is related to the subject at hand.   Anyone have any suggestions as to what to bring to Gagetown when your going to be there for 3 months?   I've read the what to bring to basic threads but I was wondering if their was anything besides the camelpack that I should bring (other than whats on the kit list in the joining instructions) or if it's basically the same as what people should bring to basic?
> 
> Thanks



I bit off topic I guess but I've got time to kill 

I've always found it kind of funny how much people freak out about kit.  You see one person with something you don't have and automatically you start freaking out ... wondering why you don't have one ... if you should have one ... if they're going to have an advantage because of it ... etc etc.  And there always seems to be someone who buys ALL the gucci kit.  There was this one guy on our course who had practically all the canadian peacekeeper gear.  He had the cadpat knapsack, the cadpat compression bag, the stealth suit, the fancy watch, the general's message pad, extra pouches, waterproof everything, etc etc.  He must have spent a fortune on that stuff 

Anyways before I diverge from your tangent too much ... 

Considering you'll be on the summer serial, I can't think of that much extra kit that you might want to bring.  Most stuff I bought was to make me warmer   Here are some suggestions though:

- spacepen ($8 at MEC).  Writes on anything in any conditions.  Not essential, but definitely handy.
- mini-mag light or led-light.  I kept a cheap red led light in my pocket.  It was handy when you're flashlight wasn't accessible ... or not functioning.  They'll be strict on light discipline so don't bother with anything fancy and don't even think about bringing a headlamp with you.
- several lighters.  
- mini rolls of guntape or electrical tape
- zap straps (those little plastic tie things.  handy for keeping your webbing together)
- para cord (they'll probably give you some.  it's handy for various webbing mods if you're into that kind of thing.  I put a couple of loops just above my buttpack to roll-up my raingear and hook it in for easier access)
- vitamin Cs (I had a film cannister full of em)
- unscented hand moisterizer (yes, I know we're supposed to be all tough, but it sucks when your hands get all messed up)
- gun snake.  not cheap (approx $30) but really handy for cleaning you rifle in the field.  You can find them at Canadian Tire or Walmart.

A couple of people on our course bought some sort of a waterproof digital camera.  Obviously not essential, but it was a pretty cool toy.  They took a ton of pictures and videos and we put them all together on a CD for everyone on the course.  Definitely a cool keepsake.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (4 May 2005)

The bears in the training area have learned that troops = food so the normal counter-measures do not always work.  Early one morning I watched a bear poking through a hootch from which the day prior it had drank a full, sealed can of coke.  At least the hootch occupants stayed cool as the bear snuffed around them.  I enjoyed the bear antics as they provided a humourous distraction, but at the same time I forbade my own hootch-mate from bringing snacks (of which he was fond).  Besides, you shouldn't have time to eat snacks and cold Macaroni and Cheese IMPs should give you all you need .

Cheers


----------



## max flinch (4 May 2005)

Apologies for yet a further digression in the thread, but does anyone know what the CAP courses are using this summer: Tac vest or web gear? 

Edited to add: Anyone spending 3 or more months in gag-town should definitely pack a set of beer goggles.


----------



## chaos75 (4 May 2005)

Tac Vest...


----------



## Zife (4 May 2005)

Yeah, apparently we're getting Tac Vests. We had a breifing here a while ago about all the fun stuff that goes on at CAP, and apparently we're getting all the fun new kit, except the new rucks.


----------



## quebecrunner (5 May 2005)

Hey Gang, i've received a good new today... I'll do the CAP with you folks. Yes, there will be french syndicate on each platoon (about a son) ...

I just hope that the instructors will forgive me cause i'm not totally bilingual... ;D

I mean not yet, but i really do think that 3 months on an english platoon, following english course... i'll be a great bilingual canadian   :warstory:

Ill see you the 18 may


----------



## Ty (5 May 2005)

chaos75 said:
			
		

> Tac Vest...



Has that been confirmed by the Inf school?  Our BSL informed us to take our vests to Gagetown, but the joining instructions say webbing...

BTW, on yet another tangent, does anyone have the joining instructions for BOTP II in May?


----------



## dom (14 May 2005)

Kit list kind of had me confused with the CF's/DEUs, with the part about rememberance day.  Are you guys bringing your CF's?


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2005)

You may want to bring them.....in case there is a function that would require them.....perhaps for Graduation?


----------



## dom (14 May 2005)

OK, thanks.

I was planning on bringing them, but I was curious as to what everyone was doing.


----------



## tree hugger (14 May 2005)

I was on CAP 2 summers ago and we needed EVERYTHING.  Every single piece of kit.  Check your joining instructions for a kit list...make sure you have EVERYTHING prior to showing up.


----------



## Gill557 (15 May 2005)

Does anyone know if we're allowed to bring extra kit out in the field? I.e. non-military, like a GPS or binocs, stuff like that.

Another what may seem like a dumb question.  What about Camel Backs?


----------



## max flinch (15 May 2005)

I believe that GPS are verboten on CAP, reason being that you are to use map, compass, and noggin for getting around.

Is anyone here slated for the PRes CAP that kicks off June 27 in sunny Cagetown?


----------



## Teridian (16 May 2005)

I will be there for Cap in late June as well as BOTP II June 20th


----------



## SeanNewman (18 May 2005)

Mark/Spacedog,

You should have went Infantry with your logic of bed times.  I one-upped that though, and I was in bed by 2100 every night.  A Stealth Suit is a god send, though.

As far as the tips, you pretty much had those bang on, too.  I almost thought I was reading my own notes when you mentioned going to Bulk Barn every weekend.

I'll recover some of your points for the candidates:
-In non-summer courses, *gloves* are the be-all-and-end-all of kit.  You are totally useless once your hands freeze up, so don't worry about spending $100 on great gloves.
-I would also rec'd buying a mini peak stove from MEC. There's a Primus $60 version which is self-lighting, and the canisters are tiny (don't get the ones you have to refill).  The thing is tiny, and in my front vest pouch I have the can, a melmac cup, and the stove in the cup.  It all fits, and you'll be laughing when everyone else is fumbling with heat tabs.
-Bulk Barn is the way to go. One bag of energy (nuts), one bag of morale (swedish berries), and one bag of wake up (chocolate coffee beans).
-A GPS is nice once you fully understand how grids and bearings work, in order to give yourself a loc stat, but make yourself a map/compass master, first.
-A stealth suit is like an angel giving your entire body a hug.
-Waterproof paper seems tacky, but it's almost assured that it will be nice all week until you are next to go.
-Boots: If the CF won't pay for it, spend your own money to get a pair of boot soles vibramed.
-Sleeping bag: trash the liner and get a fleece liner (the only item worth the money at peacekeeper).

All of these items might seem like a waste of money while you're in the store, or when you're reading this online.  The reason you think it's a waste of time is that you slept last night, you have eaten, you are warm, and you are dry.  Once you a freezing and wet in the field (because you didn't buy these things), you'll think to yourself that you'd now pay double in order to have them.


----------



## Redeye (18 May 2005)

The only trick with those isobutane stoves is that you cannot fly with the gas canisters because they are pressurized.  I have an MSR Simmerlite stove which runs on napatha (easy to get anywhere in the CF!), and it's still pretty tiny.


----------



## Gill557 (18 May 2005)

SeanNewman said:
			
		

> A Stealth Suit is a god send, though.



Stupid question, what is a stealth suit?


----------



## Redeye (18 May 2005)

Do a search.  In simple terms, it's a Goretex shell jacket, basically the inside of a Goretex jacket.  Extremely lightweight, designed to be worn under one's combat shirt.

I sold mine, and now I've got to try and get a new one before I leave for course!


----------



## SeanNewman (24 May 2005)

The best reason to get the kind if stove I was referring to is that it's ultra-small, with a minimum of pieces.  I'd much rather spend $5 (crazy small) or $7 (medium small) on a pressurized can which will still last a couple weeks of course usage, than refill bulky cans which have a hose attachment.

On the good Primus one, the thing is the size of an autostart button on a key ring, and all you do is fold out the three wings and screw it right onto the can.  No hoses, and no lighter needed.  Just turn the dial and click the self-igniter.

Yes, Naptha is free (if you're stealing it), but $5-$7 is chicken feed when you're talking about packing as small as possible and living in style.


----------



## Infanteer (24 May 2005)

SeanNewman said:
			
		

> The best reason to get the kind if stove I was referring to is that it's ultra-small, with a minimum of pieces.   I'd much rather spend $5 (crazy small) or $7 (medium small) on a pressurized can which will still last a couple weeks of course usage, than refill bulky cans which have a hose attachment.
> 
> On the good Primus one, the thing is the size of an autostart button on a key ring, and all you do is fold out the three wings and screw it right onto the can.   No hoses, and no lighter needed.   Just turn the dial and click the self-igniter.
> 
> Yes, Naptha is free (if you're stealing it), but $5-$7 is chicken feed when you're talking about packing as small as possible and living in style.



I have a Whisperlite, which isn't much bigger than the pressurized ones you're mentioning.  Stealing Naptha...hahaha.  The good thing about the Whisperlite is that it takes any type of fuel, so if you're hard up, you can use gas, diesel, kerosene - whatever you can find.

I put the Whisperlite in my ruck and used it a bunch of times when I was deployed (nothing like brewing up some tea on those overnighters).


----------



## Redeye (24 May 2005)

I had a Whisperlite which I traded for the Simmerlite because balancing a canteen cup on the Whisperlite was a pain in the ass - it was just slightly too small, and I didn't want to have to carry another extra piece of kit.

I agree that the little canisters for isobutane peaks are pretty awesome, it's just that trying to get a canister when you show up in Gagetown for course I didn't bet on being easy.

As it happens, my napatha karma is pretty good I think - I bought a gallon can and tossed it in the unit's POL shed on the understanding that I had "done my part" and I'll just donate them in every now and then.  If I'm brewing up for the section on course, I figure that's fair use of Her Majesty's Petroleum Distillates - if I can't get a can of napatha of my own at Canex to top up my fuel bottle with.


----------



## Infanteer (25 May 2005)

Redeye said:
			
		

> If I'm brewing up for the section on course, I figure that's fair use of Her Majesty's Petroleum Distillates



That's what I was looking for....


----------



## Redeye (25 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> That's what I was looking for....



Surely no one would think I would have the gall to misappropriate resources of our Sovereign?!  I'm just not that kind of troop - even if I am a Hasty P!


----------



## Sask HCAO (9 Jun 2005)

2Bravo said:
			
		

> The bears in the training area have learned that troops = food so the normal counter-measures do not always work.



If you're on a live-fire ex, are you allowed to shoot any bears that enter the perimeter?


----------



## Sask HCAO (9 Jun 2005)

Other than the length of the course, does anyone know what the differences are between the Reserve CAP and RegForce CAP? Thanks.


----------



## Redeye (14 Jun 2005)

Sask HCAO said:
			
		

> Other than the length of the course, does anyone know what the differences are between the Reserve CAP and RegForce CAP? Thanks.



There is no longer any difference - the course is exactly the same for Regular Force and Reserve officers.  It is modularized now for all candidates - so if you get RTU you can pick up from the mod you left off on.

The training plan has been entirely rewritten this year as well, it's very interesting (I'm on the course now) and more relevant it seems.


----------



## Quag (21 Mar 2007)

Sorry to revive a dead thread! :-\ Can anybody email a copy of the joining instructions for CAP?
PM for email if you can.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redeye (23 Mar 2007)

It's on the DIN.  You can get it from the Infantry School's site, your Ops Cell should be able to provide you with a set.


----------



## Quag (24 Mar 2007)

Thanks Red Eye


----------



## CFFB (5 Apr 2007)

I've done some research but am wondering who goes on CAP.  Is it strictly for purple support occupations or would an AEC officer (air traffic controller) expect to be loaded on this course.  Nothing I have read says that AECs would be taking this course, but I have a colleague telling me that all new officers will be loaded on this course.  

Thanks


----------



## Big Foot (5 Apr 2007)

I can confirm that ALL Int Os must do CAP. I had an Air Force Int O on my course last summer and I know a Navy Int O who is doing CAP this summer. As well, MPOs also do CAP, regardless of their element.


----------



## CombatMP265 (13 Apr 2007)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I can confirm that ALL Int Os must do CAP. I had an Air Force Int O on my course last summer and I know a Navy Int O who is doing CAP this summer. As well, MPOs also do CAP, regardless of their element.


I had an Air Field Engineer Officer on my course when I went through.


----------



## medaid (13 Apr 2007)

really?! Navy IntO now does CAP? how strange? I wans't told about this  hahahaha... it wouldve been an important piece of info considering Im transfering to that MOC  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (31 Oct 2009)

Bringing this thread back from the dead but in case anyone is wondering CAP (now BMOQ-L) has tons of trades now.

What used to be just combat arms, then Sigs and Log, now also has MPs (of all elements) as well as Int and Construction Engineers.

In my assessment, as much as Int benefiting from having a direct entry option, the Infantry will suffer as a result of that choice.  While of course it is still getting people who always to be soldiers, there are some smart and fit  future superstars in training who would have gone Infantry had Int not been an option.

I'm not at all saying that it's not the right thing to give them that option, just stating an observation that there is a demographic node of talent that the Infantry is not getting now.


----------

